# Hello from Finland



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Its great to have you! I hope you like it here on HF!!!


----------



## emilou423 (Oct 6, 2007)

welcome  
congratulations on the new barn.

i'm studying environmental science too. :-D


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------

